# Tetra in the Rio Orinoco basin



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

A species of Hyphessobrycon similar to the Red Phantom or Serpae group, in its natural habitat in the Rio Orinoco in Venezuela. Dim light, lots of vegetation, and still waters. The video title says Pristella, but that is corrected in the video to Hyphessobrycon.





 
Edit: Moved to a new thread; not sure how I managed to stick it in another thread...:roll: Byron.


----------

